# Information on Rodesian Ridgebacks as LGD's



## wirey (May 3, 2005)

Trying to get information on Rodesian Ridgebacks as a LGD for goats. At present I have a Maremma spaded female that is great (haven't lost a goat since I got her). Coyotes are bad here and I have been thinking of a Rodesian Ridgeback as a backup for her. Very little information on this subject. Thanks


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Ridgebacks are a hound not a livestock guardian breed so thats why you are not finding any information on them as a LGD. If you really want another LGD stick with one of the LGD breeds since thats what they have been doing for hundreds of years. Ridgebacks were bred to track and hold lions at bay till the hunters could catch up and shoot the lion. They have incredible speed, endurance and stamina for a dog their size plus prey drive. Left in a field alone chasing goats could become a bad habit. Also if they get loose its likely they will take off after the first thing that runs from them and not look back. They can cover a lot of ground is a very short time. I seriously would look at another LGD breed. Another LGD will also work better with your current LGD because LGDs are bred to stay with the herd or flock and protect it. Most other breeds of dogs would pursue the predator and leave the flock open to danger. Coyotes have been known to us that to their advantage. One will get the dog to chase it and the other coyote will grab a kid or lamb.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

please dont get a NON LGD breed and expect it to do the job of an LGD, thats just asking for problems, Rodesian Ridgbacks are not an LGD, never have been, they are a hunting hound turnd urban companyon, 

Anatolian, Great Pyranesse, Akbash, Merama, Kuvas, and Komodor are the commonly available LGD breeds in the US, please reserch these breeds choose from them, other wise your looking to have unnessisary problems.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with the others saying you need to make your breed selection within the LGD breeds. The Ridgeback is a hunting dog and is absolutely unsuited to do the job you are hoping it will do.

Willow101


----------



## Slats (Jul 17, 2008)

I've owned one Rhodesian Ridgeback and he was awesome at being a good house guard dog. He stuck around the house with the other two dogs and did his job the way they did.

I saw with my own eyes, Joe literally, in the pasture running circles around one of the horses that was doing a canter. I watched him run a circle around that horse two times before the horse got tired of playing (they were buddies) and just stopped. Joe got his running, fun time and came back to the yard.

Jason is right. They are a hound bred for hunting lions. They're awesome hunting dogs with a lot of speed, endurance and stamina. Joe had the prey drive but had been trained not to rip off after something without being given a command.

No way would I try to discourage anyone from having a Rhodesian Ridgeback, they're fun and loveable and great watch dogs, but I'd discourage someone having them as an LGD.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

ridgies are actually more of a cur. they should be able to work stock as well as hunt. they should do this by chasing cattle back to the herd and then circling the herd to keep it together while you get behind the herd and move it.
now you might be able to catch a few young or very old yotes by coursing them w/ the ridgie and letting the LGD help. if you're gonna do that skip the bull and get a good longdog from a wolfer.
if you just want more guarding power and the speed to catch a few go w/ an akhbash it's the lightest & raciest of the working LGDs.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

LGD's are not for hunting anything, they dont herd they dont course or any of that, they are for staying with the herd and keeping preditors away not going out and looking for them or takeing commands, if you have to give your LGD a command to get it to do a job then your waisting your time, LGD's are bred to be independent thinkers, they live with the herd, they protect the herd, they dont controle the herd, they dont go out with the owner to course Coyotes, 

you dont want to put any kind of hunting breed out with your herd 24/7 you dont want to leave a breed that has not been bred for thousands of years to live with the herd as one of the herd that will think for its self and guard the herd with out compromiseing the herds safty because the owner wasnt there to give a command, or because it was bord and decided to play with a goat and end up running the herd to death or mauling a kid cause it was fun, 

non LGD breeds have NO BUISNESS liveing as an LGD< LGD's are not the same as a dog thats a good home guard dog, they are not the same as a hunting breed or Herding breed, 
LGD breeds will never be used in Obediance training, thats just not what they are for,


----------

